# Discount coupons for attractions in Ft Lauderdale



## dalefried (Oct 3, 2008)

My mother and I are going to be staying at the Palm Aire in Pompano Beach. I recently received an email from a website in Ft. Lauderdale offering 2 for 1 discounts on the Jungle Queen in Ft. Lauderdale and other attractions. The website was not the Entertainment Book purchase website. I lost the email and I was hoping that someone can let me know a website I can go to so I can find discounts for attractions in Ft. Lauderdale.

I know there's a website out there somewhere. Hopefully, someone out there knows about it.   

thanks,
Dale


----------



## dalefried (Oct 3, 2008)

*Help*

No one has any ideas for me? It's killing me because the email was deleted by mistake. I should have printed it out when I received it.

I need help!   

Dale


----------



## SunSand (Oct 3, 2008)

The Ft. Lauderdale Visitor & Convention office had a fall flyer they sent me a couple of months ago.  There was a half-off discount for the Jungle Queen and other attractions.  

www.sunny.org


----------



## dalefried (Oct 3, 2008)

*Discount website in Ft Lauderdale*

Hi SunSand,
I think you are right about that website. I've been going on the website also thinking that it was the right one. It doesn't mention anything about those discounts.  
I'm so mad; it would have saved a lot of money. Oh well. Thanks for responding.
...Dale


----------

